# <<Is there a way to Replace the Jpegs I edited in LR4 with their Matching RAW files?>



## eladbari (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi, guys!
So, I started editing a series of shots I took from a vacation in NYC. 
I began editing them in their *JPEG *form factor [for some personal preference]. I *Cropped *every image the way I felt was best.
Now, I basically want to *swap and replace *the same Exact* JPEG *image- with its *RAW *version, and KEEP the cropping [and other modifications] that I did for that previous file.
Just replace that *001.Jpeg *with the *001.RAW, *keep that specific crop modification-so I could get more for my color grading with the Raw.

I know, I might've done a rookie mistake, not starting off with the RAW [I could explain why, btw]. But..You live-You learn. 
Still, is there a way to do it? Or do I have to s*tart from the beginning again,* and Crop every RAW file manually *from scratch*?

Thank you!! :nod:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi eladbari, welcome to the forum!

If it wasn't for the cropping, you could use the Syncomatic plug-in to transfer the settings.

Now, you've got 2 options.  Move the JPEGs to another folder using Finder, and then click on the question mark for each photo and link it with the raw file instead.

Or import both the raw and JPEG files, and go through each pair, using Sync to copy the crop to the raw file.  If you did other metadata changes, apart from Develop settings, then you might want to use Syncomatic to copy the other settings too.


----------



## eladbari (Oct 12, 2012)

Victoria!
Thank you so much for your kind & fast reply! 

*1. *So..As I understand it, I could transfer basic *develop "manipulations"* that I've done to my Jpegs onto my RAW equivalent [crop, white balance, saturation, etc..]
BUT, if I've *manipulated metadata *[such as Stars Rating, Flagging, etc.], then I'd have to use that *Syncomatic plugin *youve linked me. Right?

*2. *I'll, now, tell you why I started editing my Jpegs instead of my RAW files.
I am using this special picture profile: "Cinestyle", which is great for taking video with the 5D. It has more detail in the shadows+highlights, and so its great to do grading with, on video.
Problem is, Adobe Camera RAW and Lightroom do Not recognize that picture profile when Importing the RAW stills. They only recognize "neutral" etc... Only the Canon software knows how to detect that Cinestyle picture style within the RAW file. So....I decided to edit the Jpegs instead [which do contain that custom picture style!].

Now, lately, I had the chance to discover the lovely VSCO presets, and I noticed that they influence my JPEG's in a different way than the RAW stills. I really dont know what it is, but grading the RAW files just comes out looking better than the JPEGs. [I thought the only advantage that RAW has is controlling *white balance+Exposure*..but other than that- its the Same as the JPEG equivalent]. ... but it seems like I was wrong.
This is why I decided to switch all my JPEGs to my RAW files, right before the grading process 
*Whaddya think about this whole issue, Victoria?*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2012)

You could do the metadata by syncing too, but you'd end up doing 2 syncs - one for metadata, one for Develop settings.  Syncomatic would allow you to do the metadata one as a batch instead of a pair at a time.

You can certainly sync the Develop settings to the raw files, but since you've applied in camera processing (Cinestyle), the results won't look the same.  If you'd used one of the basic camera settings, you probably could have got away without re-editing.

Since LR4, the controls work on JPEGs and raw files in a similar way - in previous versions (and possible the VSCO presets, I'm not sure), JPEGs and raw files had different defaults which gave a different effect with the same presets.

Raw files have a lot more information available to adjust, which is why you'll usually get a better result than with JPEGs.

Long story short, if I was in your shoes, I'd probably sync the crops and metadata to the raw files, but keep the JPEGs in the catalog too for the minute.  And then I'd edit the raw files properly.


----------

